# New S.A support group, Newcastle, England



## spiritsurfer109 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, I know this is primarily a U.S run website but I know it has many English friends so I'd just like to let you all know of a new support group based in Newcastle, England. If you're interested please post a reply and I'll be in touch.


----------

